# plant placement question



## barry stamper (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a question and this may seem a little stupid but here goes. I bought 5 or 6 little stemmed plants that were bundled together, should I plant them individually or in the bundle. The plants were Java ferns, Ambula and Pennywort. Thank you in Advance ....Barry


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

i think you should plant them indivudually so they can all have room to grow


----------



## barry stamper (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you Kevin!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree with Kevin....plant them individually.  It not only gives them more room to grow, but allows the bottom most leaves to get more light.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Barry:

What is your substrate?

TR


----------



## barry stamper (Oct 21, 2007)

Natural colored gravel, Is that bad?


----------



## barry stamper (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank You Kristin


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Gravel works just fine. 

Java fern needs to be placed on top of the substrate or tied to wood or rocks. You can bury the roots, but don't bury the rhizome (hard, stem-like part on the bottom). The other 2 should be planted though.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

i find that yellow colored lighting makes the java ferns get little plantlets on the leaves faster, and ime it makes them grow faster too.


----------

